# 2/13 Hornets @ Magic



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<Center>Sunday, February 13th, 6:00 p.m. ET @ TD WaterHouse Centre, Orlando, FL  


*(10-40) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Orlando Magic*
*(26-23)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 

*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10




*Orlando Magic Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Steve Francis #3 
Doug Christie #1 

*Frontcourt:*
Grant Hill #33 
Dwight Howard #12 
Kelvin Cato #13

*Key Subs:*






















Tony Battie #4 | Hedo Turkoglu #15 | Jameer Nelson #14


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

H: 92
M: 99


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

thx for making the gamethread, but there's again a mistake in it: we're 10-40 , not 10-38  

my prediction: 

Hornets 98
Magic 94


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> thx for making the gamethread, but there's again a mistake in it: we're 10-40 , not 10-38
> 
> my prediction:
> ...


damn great!! :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The people who run this site should be cheering for Dan Dickau they get one more supporting member if Danny boy scores 25 again this season!!!!!!!

Haha I will most likely become one anyway but I always do stuff like this to justify purchases.

I think we lose this game agains Orlando. It should be a decent game though I just feel were to inexperienced especially in the backcourt.

Francis and Christie will shut down the newbies of Dickau and Smith. I hope they atleast play well.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

it should be a tough game but they can win this!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Hornets: 93
Magic: 92

J.R. Smith hits the game-winner!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You made another mistake: if you click on "Orlando Magic" below the logo you get re-directed to the sonics page...but never mind...

my prediction:
Hornets 99
-
Magic 96


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> You made another mistake: if you click on "Orlando Magic" below the logo you get re-directed to the sonics page...but never mind...


It's now corrected! :wiz:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Close game thats for sure!! We almost won! Lost by 3. Dickau had 28 points to make that a new career high!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau scored 25+ I will be sending in my Supporting Membership within a few days...:yes: 

That dude is the fricken man!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

97-94 Magic

_Results Of Guess The Score:_

Jermaniac Fan - 4
B Dizzle - 7, but DQ'd
Cam*Ron - 6, but DQ'd
DwyaneWadeMVP - 6, but DQ'd

WINNER: Jermaniac Fan

:djparty:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

B-Dizzle, it's your turn to make game thread today vs Wizards..


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> B-Dizzle, it's your turn to make game thread today vs Wizards..


ok, I'll make it today. 

Jsimo12 is a Supporting Member!!!! Do you already know how you'll call your personal forum?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats, Jsimo12 to your SM, it's great to have a hornets fan who is a SM!

It was a very close game, Dan Dickau played great and J.R. did aswell! But what's up with George Lynch??? I remember he had some very good games last season but this season he seems hopeless on the court....
Steve Francis proved in this game why he should be All-Star, I still can't understand it why he isn't on the east's all-star roster...

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the LockerRoom, February 13th*

Postgame Quotes


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> Jsimo12 is a Supporting Member!!!! Do you already know how you'll call your personal forum?


No not just yet but I hope all you Hornets fans will be regular posters in there...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> ok, I'll make it today.


thanks!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> No not just yet but I hope all you Hornets fans will be regular posters in there...


You can count on me BIG TIME!


----------

